# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v.2.26.01

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ................................*Sigma Software v.2.26.01*  ..................................................  .............*MTK Tab:*   ........1. Released *Get bootloader code / IMEI repair / FRP remove*  ........features for:   ........*Huawei Y3 2017*  smartphones.  ...........*♦ CRO-U00*  ...........*♦ CRO-L02*  ...........*♦ CRO-L03*  ...........*♦ CRO-L22*   ...........*♦ CRO-L23*   ........2. Released *FRP remove* feature, and in test mode *Get bootloader code/IMEI repair*  ........features for:   ..........*Huawei Y5 2017* ...........*♦ MYA-L02*  ...........*♦ MYA-L03*  ...........*♦ MYA-L22*  ...........*♦ MYA-L23*   ...........*♦ MYA-L41*  ...........*♦ MYA-U29*  ..........*Huawei Y6 2017* ...........*♦ MYA-L11*  ...........*♦ Nova Young*      ..................................................  ......*Qcom Tab:*  .............Released *Repair IMEI, Get bootloader code, FRP and ID remove,* ..........*Change provider (vendor/country)* features for:  ..........*Huawei ENJOY 7 PLUS* ...........*♦ TRT-AL00*  ...........*♦ TRT-L01*  ...........*♦ TRT-L03*  ...........*♦ TRT-L21*   ...........*♦ TRT-L22*  ...........*♦ TRT-L23* ...........*♦ TRT-L53*  ...........*♦ TRT-TL10*  ..........*Huawei MediaPad M3 Lite 10* ...........*♦ BAH-AL00*  ...........*♦ BAH-L01* ...........*♦ BAH-L09*  ...........*♦ BAH-W09*    ..................................................  .الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ameen shwia

جميل جدا

----------


## Delgravou

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع

----------

